

Steve Wozniak on Apple's Success - vlad
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3314263389542792050&q=wozniak&total=333&start=0&num=10&so=1&type=search&plindex=0

======
gscott
Steve Jobs created Apple's success.

'Woz' created the first products up until the Mac. The Woz really chaps my
hide, he could be a multi-millionaire but instead he crash landed his plane,
spent his stock on concerts, and starts companies that fold up.

Woz now gets a small salary from Apple, he has some stock left (but not a
lot), in other words he is not rich. Come on Woz you could have done better
then that, kick your butt back to Apple and get a good management job that
comes with stock options.

